# Boned leg.



## moikel (Sep 10, 2016)

I sharpened up my boning knife & deboned a fair size leg ,just under 3kg.Big 2 stores still discounting so its $10kg .

I saw a butcher on a TV  show use skewers to get the leg tightly rolled so I followed suit.













IMG_0087.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 10, 2016


















IMG_0089.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 10, 2016


















IMG_0091.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 10, 2016






I cut slits in the meat & inserted a slice of garlic,young rosemary,& a bit of pecorino cheese.

Salt ,cbp ,then rolled it tight,skewered it then tied it. Skewers did help a lot in getting it tied off on my own.

I do this style of thing a bit,you can put whatever you want inside just don't overload it otherwise it will blow out! I kept this one simple & I had some AAA grade Sardinian pecorino that was getting to the end .Just trimmed the rind & dry bits off it used about 12 bits the size of ?? maybe 6mm x 25mm .

Gave it a salt & a rub of EVO & I will put it in the MES now that its cracking spring day & football playoffs. Linda has made sides before she went to her shift at the hospital.


----------



## moikel (Sep 11, 2016)

IMG_0093.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 11, 2016


















IMG_0094.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 11, 2016






Looks spot on the $ for me but a bit under for the boys ,finishing in the oven.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## moikel (Sep 11, 2016)

IMG_0096.jpg



__ moikel
__ Sep 11, 2016






turned out really nice.Very tender & moist. I put the pecorino in it because that was what I saw this butcher of Italian descent do on TV & I had it on hand. It was a nice touch. The way he skewered the boned leg was also really clever ,made for a compact easy to string piece of meat. I think it contributed to the even cooking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2016)

Fantastic!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job, Buddy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those sliced pics at the end look Perfect !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 11, 2016)

That looks fantastic Mick! 

Points!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 15, 2016)

M, That looks spot on !


----------



## disco (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks great.

Disco


----------

